# HID mk4 jetta Question need help asap BI XENON kit



## boostgoose (Jan 7, 2011)

Just bought the 12k kit and new smoked headlights as a combo. 

Problem is i dont know where the 3 way lamp connector on the harness connects its differant pattern then the bulbs in the smoked housesings. 

The connector is blue. 
So my question is do i need to cut and tape wires together? 
or is there a random power source 3 way module that i dont know about? 
there is only one 3 way connecttor on the harness so that means only one headlight lamp connector would power both hids? 

If anything give me a quick rundown of a bi xenon install 
9004 /7 bulb type


----------



## boostgoose (Jan 7, 2011)

*uob[*

biupb


----------



## boostgoose (Jan 7, 2011)

*pic*

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## boostgoose (Jan 7, 2011)

*.*

in short, Where the hell does the blue 3 pin connector go? 
wont fit in the 9004 lamp socket. 
i have everything else connected 
do i need to modify?


----------



## boostgoose (Jan 7, 2011)

*meh*

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks like a 9004 socket. Yes, with a relay one socket will power both lights, so one socket will just be left un-plugged. 

chances are you have mis-matched 9004/9007 sockets. they look similar, but they are not the same. They have a different pin-out as well as a tab that prevents them from fitting.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

wait, wait....what? the bulb in the housing looks like an h7, while that harness you have is a 9004. Are we talking about HID's here or some painted-blue 12000k light bulb? because that wiring harness is a HID harness, but you are lacking the actual HID ballast, and the bulbs apparently:screwy: Those headlights are self contained, meaning one big plug goes into the back of the unit and all the bulbs are wired internally.


----------



## VRan (Feb 7, 2011)

That blue plug gets connected to your (drivers side) factory bulb plug to draw a constant power


----------



## VRan (Feb 7, 2011)

not the light itself, but on the plug on the harness that goes onto the bulb....sorry if i wasnt clear at first


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------

